# Wha tKohler Engine



## Ollie426 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi, 
I have a 2002 cub 3235 that has a engine blowing oil on the 2 Piston . I have taken head apart ,now my problem is I can not read what engine it is , I know or think it is a Kohler CH23 but not the engine family to order the right parts. Any help, Thank You 
Ollie426


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ollie426 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2002 cub 3235 that has a engine blowing oil on the 2 Piston . I have taken head apart ,now my problem is I can not read what engine it is , I know or think it is a Kohler CH23 but not the engine family to order the right parts. Any help, Thank You
> Ollie426


looks like the Kohler Command CH23








Cub Cadet 3235 garden tractor: review and specs - Tractor Specs


Cub Cadet 3235 review and specifications: dimensions and weight, engine and transmission type, horsepower, oil type and capacity, tires




www.tractor-specs.net


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You're going to want to tear that engine down *BEFORE* you buy parts. You need to know two things......

1) Bore measurements. CH23 is a 80mm bore engine...... Max *standard* bore limit is 80.065mm(3.1522). Anything over that and the block will need to be bored to 80.50mm for oversized "piston kits"

2) Do you have A-Style, or B-Style pistons?

If your bore measures out to where you think you can get by with just new rings😀.....you may not be as lucky as you think😭. Standard rings for A-style pistons are NLA (No Longer Available) from Kohler....... *A-style piston**s run a 1.5mm thick top ring*. *B-style pistons run a 1.2mm top ring*, they aren't interchangeable. If your engine has A-Style pistons (it probably does based on the age of the mower), you're pretty much forced to buy B-style "piston kits" whether you bore it or not, because Standard A-style OEM rings are so hard to find. If it's even close to the 80.065 wear limit, I've just started boring them over. Those "piston kits" run about $130 each side. Depending on your machining cost (I pay $75 per hole)..... Piston kits, boring, gasket kit, main seals, oil & filters runs around $500 on a CH23, or CV23 Kohler ("short block" is $1,100 and a complete new engine starts at around $1,600). I usually figure 8-9 hours labor (Out-Rebuild-In) on a Cub like yours because the stub shaft/drive shaft set up can be a PITA to remove/install. I have seen these A-style (1.5mm Standard rings) and they're supposedly American made for $60, but I've not ordered any myself to able to tell you about the actual quality🥴....
80mm A-style Standard rings

Kohler A-style Piston










Kohler B-style Piston


----------

